# owncloud und ISPconfig



## Omega (22. Apr. 2012)

owncloud scheint mir ein sehr interessantes Projekt zu sein. Ich denke, da kann man einigen Kunden einen echten Mehrwert bieten. Hat dies hier schon mal jemand gemacht?  Ich frag einfach mal, bevor ich einen Testserver aufsetze. Auf die Produktivmaschinen käme dies erst, nach zahlreich tests!


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2012)

Oencloued funktioniert wie rin normales cms, du kannt es also in einer webseite mit php installieren.


----------



## nowayback (24. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Oencloued funktioniert wie rin normales cms, du kannt es also in einer webseite mit php installieren.


Habs aus Interesse mal getestet und kann das bestätigen. Evtl brauchste noch Curl, aber die Grundfunktionen laufen auch ohne. 

Außerdem musste ich da noch ein bisschen mit den Limits rumspielen. FcgidMaxRequestLen war eindeutig zu niedrig mit Default Werten 

Grüße
nwb


----------

